# Bosch 5412L or Hitachi C12RSH ?



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Anyone here used any of these? I'm thinking Bosch ..
Thanks


----------



## routerman1969 (Nov 14, 2004)

router,

i these are my only two choices i would go with the bosch.. the price point on the hitachi alone is enough to scare me off. for that kind of money it should do morre than just cut wood. its only saving grace is that it has a smaller "footprint". great if space is at a premium.

i would like to enter a 3rd contender into the race . Makita LS1013L. My first major tool purchase was the Makita without the laser. i wouldnt trade it for the world. also at $499 it makes my wallet smile. It can be picked up at any HD


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Router, I agree with Scott on the Makita LS1013. It was my first major purchase also and I found one at a pawn shop for $260 (like new) and it is a great tool.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thank you both George, Scott.

Well, I must say that I think it’s a madness for the prices these Sliding Compound Miter saws are going for. For another 100 or so, a person could have a good quality cast iron table saw.
As far as Makita LS1013L , that’s was my third choice if I consider a 10”. I’ve seen that for around 370.
If I wasn’t so afraid of using table saws, and too lazy to set it up properly, I think that would cover most operations and there would be no need for glide compound saw.
My concern is that can a table saw (with me operating it shakily and not setup 100%) produce as accurate angle cuts as a miter saw.
Maybe I should just get a nother router


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Router I agree with you 100% about being scared of a table saw but you can get hurt with any tool if not used properly and proper set-up is a *must* for any tool to be used safely, especially the table saw. You can get acceptable miter cuts with a good, properly set-up, table saw but, as the name implies, you will get more accurate miter cuts with a miter saw (again, properly set-up). With my 10" Makita I can get up to a 16" wide cut by cutting half the board, flipping it over and cutting the other half. The only problem is you can't do rip cuts with the miter. For that you need a table saw or circular saw with a guide.

Why not just get another router and a slide compound?   You can't have too many tools.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is no special trick to setting up a table saw. You open the manual and follow the steps listed. For those unfamiliar with this concept companies that build machinery of any type provide detailed instructions on proper set up that are easy to follow. This holds true for everything from toasters to Cincinnatti press brakes with 6 axis back gauges. If you are unable or unwilling to do this find somebody who will and pay them to do the set up while you watch. Ask questions, take notes so you can check to be sure everything stays in proper adjustment. Again, if you can't do this then pay somebody to come in and do it for you. A properly set up machine wont burn the toast or remove your fingers.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Mike, the key word for me was lazzzzzy when it comes to set up.
I'm sure if I get one, I will not use it unless i take the time to do it right even if it takes a month or two  



> With my 10" Makita I can get up to a 16" wide cut by cutting half the board, flipping it over and cutting the other half.


So george, If you have a 15" miter glide saw would you say it's possible to 
flipp/rip 28-30 inches?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

From a quality standpoint, all I can say is I have a 10 inch hitachi slider, and it's an awesome tool. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hitachi-C12LSH-...ryZ79706QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD7VQQcmdZViewItem


Check the reconditioned ones at ebay, other online sellers.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

So george said:


> Excuse me Router but I made a mistake on my previous post. I can actually get more like a 22-24" cut with my 10" Makita, although I have never had occasion to do so.
> The width of rip would depend on the travel of the slide on your saw. Not knowing the travel on a 15" saw, I couldn't say, but that may well be.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you intend on doing any type of "ripping" is should be done on the TS with a good rip blade. Miter saws are for cross cutting not ripping. Please read any all manuals with your tools, don't use them for something that they aren't intended for.

If you want to go a cheaper route.... use a circular saw and a fence/straight edge, this is an easier setup than you may think.

If you are intent on getting a miter saw, check amazon, they have used and new, prices probably equal that of ebay but, you never know til ya check it out.


----------

